# Recent holiday in the North West (York and Scarborough)



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Recently I was in York and Scarborough on holiday and found few great coffee shops. York is a great for a city break, beer/ gin and shopping and have a huge range of options for coffee. My favourite there was Spring Espresso (went back a few times) they had red brick from square mile as their main bean as well as sweet shop. Consistently great flat whites and better than I can make at home made them memorable coffee's, in Scarborough not as much choice but tried Greensmith and thackwray, Yay coffee (lots of gear and choice of beans) both of which were good.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations. We're planning a day out next week in York during the kids holidays. I'll look out for Spring Espresso.

(BTW - It's North East







)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Attic in King's Square do some really great brews, Perky Peacock next to Lendel Bridge is a nice little quirky place as well.

York is it's own county in Yorkshire, not North, East or West









Little bit of trivia from here:

*1377AD - 1399AD*

Richard II (1367 - 1400) visited York on a number of occasions and granted the city greater freedoms and privileges.

Most importantly, in 1396 he gave the city its most significant royal charter, which promoted it to the status of a county in its own right: *'the county of the city of York'*. The last of the sheriff of Yorkshire's powers over the city were ended . Two annually elected sheriffs, controlled by the mayor, replaced him.

In 1387 Richard had given a sword of state to the city, instructing that it could be carried point upright in procession, or pointing down when the king was present. The 1396 charter also allowed a mace to be carried. The ceremony continues to this day and both the sword and the mace are often represented in the city's Coat of Arms.

Richard II also created the title Duke of York, first bestowed on his uncle in 1385. The king was usurped in 1399 by his cousin who became Henry IV. Such was Richard's popularity that the Archbishop of York, Richard Scrope, later led a rebellion against Henry and was executed as a consequence.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Amazing what you find out on here. Us Ecky-Thumpers have so much to be grateful for.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

lake_m said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. We're planning a day out next week in York during the kids holidays. I'll look out for Spring Espresso.
> 
> (BTW - It's North East
> 
> ...


Fixed that I must have been geographically challenged when I posted that.


----------

